# Need Path of Third Brake Light Wiring



## Schach (May 12, 2018)

Could someone with knowledge of the high-mount third brake light wiring advise where I can gain access to that wiring, (if it can be), without removing the headliner, etc. Does it travel down to the trunk area, etc.? Thanks in advance!

Cheers,

Marty


----------

